# Tiger Barbs: Cherry Shrimp Killers



## Aquaseafoam (Apr 6, 2006)

The Kribs will eat the shrimp too. I've seen very small 1" kribs eat ghost shrimp. I think the only option you have to save your shrimp is to set up another tank.
Good luck.


----------



## jrmt07 (Apr 11, 2006)

Poor Shrimp


----------



## lifetapestry (Jan 12, 2006)

Tiger barbs are an aggressive species, and they are of a size where they would naturally eat cherry shrimp even if they weren't aggressive-- especially juveniles.

What were you thinking? Didn't you do your research on cherry shrimp before you bought them?

You can look at it as an expensive mistake, with the result of some high quality snacks for your tiger barbs.

Karla


----------



## jrmt07 (Apr 11, 2006)

I've seen many planted tanks with fish and shrimp co-existing... And, the shrimp are too large for the barbs to eat... they are just killing them. Tiger Barbs are aggressive, yes, but they usually focus their aggression on eachother (if there is enough for a shaol) not on other tank inhabitants, like I said in an above post they leave a male fancy guppy alone. Maybe I will have better luck when the tank is fully taken over by my plants. I hope some of the shrimp make it.


----------



## notropis (Sep 16, 2005)

I would make a small rock pile for your shrimp. You may not ever see them, but maybe a few will be able to hide from the barbs.


----------



## lifetapestry (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't recall ever seeing anyone else keep juvenile cherry shrimp with fish as large and aggressive as tiger barbs. Most people keep cherry shrimp with small fish like endlers or cardinal tetras or the like. Larger shrimp like amanos can hold their own against larger fish (I have amanos and bamboo shrimp in a 55 gallon community tank with angelfish and several schools of small fish). But cherries are so small that they do not do well in a community tank unless the fish are small and nonaggressive. Even then, the shrimp fry will be eaten by every fish.

I'd be surprised if any of the cherry shrimp survive in your tank, and if they somehow do, I can't see how they can thrive in a tank where their tankmates are trying to kill them everytime they venture out in the open. 

Karla


----------



## Romeyn (Jan 4, 2017)

*RCS & Tiger Barbs*

Maybe add two more barbs to shuffle things up. They'll immediately start their pecking order again and probably would leave the shrimp along. That might give the shrimp some time to find a place to hide, but I don't know if this will help them shoal and leave the shrimp alone in the long run. 

Add more tall plants to thicken up the space and break the barbs line of sight. 

I love tiger barbs, they're my favorite, but I keep a species only tank. I have RCS and was searching to see if anyone had put them together; I got my answer.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Romeyn said:


> Maybe add two more barbs to shuffle things up. They'll immediately start their pecking order again and probably would leave the shrimp along. That might give the shrimp some time to find a place to hide, but I don't know if this will help them shoal and leave the shrimp alone in the long run.
> 
> Add more tal plants to thicken up the space and break the barbs line of sight.
> 
> I love tiger barbs, they're my favorite, but I keep a species only tank. I have RCS and was searching to see if anyone had put them together; I got my answer.


Ten year thread resurrection! Is this a new record?


----------



## Attackturtle (Dec 30, 2016)

Now I need to know what happened to the shrimp...


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Attackturtle said:


> Now I need to know what happened to the shrimp...


Seeing as how they only live for a couple of years, I'm pretty sure they all died [emoji14]


----------



## Attackturtle (Dec 30, 2016)

natemcnutty said:


> Seeing as how they only live for a couple of years, I'm pretty sure they all died [emoji14]


Op never came. Until confirmed, I will assume they did well and successfully bred. OP became a lurker who sold cherry's on the side. They were some of the most vibrant shrimp to exist and eventually found themselves as breeding stock for just about every cherry shrimp anybody currently keeps.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Attackturtle said:


> Op never came. Until confirmed, I will assume they did well and successfully bred. OP became a lurker who sold cherry's on the side. They were some of the most vibrant shrimp to exist and eventually found themselves as breeding stock for just about every cherry shrimp anybody currently keeps.


Nate meant it as a joke, that after ten years, they were dead one way or another. :|

And since the OP hasn't logged on since 2007, with no reply immediate to the thread, I'm fairly sure you're not going to get your answer.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Yeah, it was a bad joke. My wife tells me I'm not funny, but I didn't believe her until now 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attackturtle (Dec 30, 2016)

I saw your bad joke and raise you one double. :wink2:


----------



## maxhrbal (Mar 19, 2016)

lifetapestry said:


> Tiger barbs are an aggressive species, and they are of a size where they would naturally eat cherry shrimp even if they weren't aggressive-- especially juveniles.
> 
> 
> What were you thinking? Didn't you do your research on cherry shrimp before you bought them?
> ...


----------

